# Auktionshaus Fehler mit Schmiederezept



## odinxd (24. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute, ich habe folgendes Problem und bisher noch nichts brauchbares dazu gefunden. Ich habe ein Schmiederezept auf Inferno gefunden, das ich selber nicht brauche also will ich es zu Gold machen.
Nun stell ich das Rezept rein und muss feststellen das es nicht sichtbar ist wenn man direkt nach diesem Rezept sucht. Haben auch andere Leute ausprobiert und die sehen mein Rezept auch nicht.
Im off. Forum ist ein anderer Spieler mit dem selben Problem, dieser hat aber auch noch keine Antwort bekommen. Vielleicht weiss hier jemand woran das liegen könnte? Fehler vom Ah?


----------



## ego1899 (24. Juni 2012)

Es wird aber drin sein, ich hab auch schon Legendary-Rezepte verkauft und bei mir war das genauso.
Ich versteh das allerdings auch nicht so genau, mit den Edelsteinen ist das ja genau das selbe, da kann man ja auch nicht wie gewohnt suchen...


----------



## Mayestic (24. Juni 2012)

Ein Bug in Diablo3 ? Kaum vorstellbar, aber Realität 

Ja Edelsteine sind auch bissle buggy. Ich kann sie einstellen ins AH aber wenn ich nach ihnen suche wird mir gesagt das aktuelle keine angeboten werden.

Ich nehme mal einfach an das das ganze Handwerkszeugs wohl nicht klappen wird. Hat einer mal Resourcen getestet ? 

Ansonsten einfach warten, Tee trinken, iwann in den nächsten Monaten wird Blizzard Diablo3 sicher ans laufen bekommen.


----------



## ego1899 (25. Juni 2012)

Naja Rezepte gehen auf jeden Fall, ich habe erst kürzlich eins für 500k verkauft...
Und unser lieber Deathstyle hat erst vor kurzem seine ganzen Mats vertickt hat die er durch´s zerlegen von Infernocrap bekommen hat, dass scheint also auch zu funktionieren...


----------



## odinxd (25. Juni 2012)

Hm einige Rezepte habe ich auch gesehen es sind welche vorhanden ja. Der Spieler im off. Forum berichtet auch das es bei ihm in 90% der Fälle nicht klappt. Ich denke mal dann muss ichs einfach weiter versuchen. Vielleicht ists irgendwann einfach sichtbar....

Aber nervig ists schon, da man auch keine Preisvergleichswerte von vorherigen Auktionen bekommt und das man auch keine Aussagen dazu findet. Wie häufig der Fehler ist kann ich nicht einschätzen aber der einzige damit bin ich ja nicht.


----------



## BigRizz (25. Juni 2012)

habe das gleiche problem aber nicht nur mit rezepten sondern überhaupt mit items....sehe z.B ne gute Brust/schwert ect. gebe exakt die bezeichnung des gegenstandes in die suchmaske um preise oder auch staats u vergleichen, da ja einige items die selbe bezeichnung haben aber des eine hat geschick, das andere stärke drauf  ( 2H Axt Skorn z.B ) und es kommt aber nix raus....naja...mal schaun obs Blizz noch gebacken krigt bevor die leute zu TL2 wechseln...zu viele buggs in D3 vermiesen die laune am zocken...bin schon einwenig enttäuscht von Blizz das so ein riesiges unternehmen es nach sovielen jahren immer noch ned auf die reihe bekommt simple sachen zu meistern ..naja...


----------

